# Preamplificador Clase A



## juanma (Jul 9, 2008)

Googleando encontre esto.

Alguine ya lo habia visto? Simulado? Armado? etc?

Otra cosa, el volumen lo variamos con un potenciometro en la entrada? O es modificando alguna de las resistencias?

Espero los comentarios.

Edit: Encontre otro circuitos.

Respecto a los MAT02 y MAT03, no creo que haya problemas por reemplazarlos por BC547/557.

Algunas preguntas:
1- Cual es la ganancia del pre? No creo que se mida por potencia un pre.
2- Esto no elimina la perdida de dinamica de sonido (PCPAudio) al llevar un potenciometro en la 
entrada o si?

Si alguien lo simula, que comente lo que obtuvo. Recien estoy empezando con PSpice


----------

